# brushless motor timing?



## bashslash (Dec 19, 2009)

does anyone anything about timing a brushless motor a friend of mine say to run all the way retarded so it doesnt get hot i was wondering whats the pros and cons of timing advanced and retarded. thanks


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Advancing the timing will give you more RPM/less torque but without a gearing change will most likely net you higher motor temperatures.

Lowering the timing will give you less RPM/more torque but without a gearing change will most likely make your car run slower (and sometimes motor runs hot too).

Unless you are really into racing and running a ESC that you can adjust via computer I would just leave the motor at the "stock" timing and gear accordingly.


----------



## markd5469 (Aug 24, 2008)

That's great advise. All else equal, a few degrees of negative timing will increase your speed some, but the motor will get a little hotter. Its a trade-off.


----------

